
Securing the hardware supply chain - fanf2
https://blog.dshr.org/2018/12/securing-hardware-supply-chain.html
======
vectorEQ
hardware supply chain security often is placed in assurance work rather than
the 'cyber' domain or buzzword.

for a long time now at least for intelligence agencies this kind of work is
already done quite thoroughly. (decapping chips, reversing them. x-raying
chips, buying large bulks and checking for discrepancies in design vs.
delivered product etc.)

